# Metal Gear Solid V : The phantom Pain



## ruffneck23 (Sep 1, 2015)

got my key from cd keys , will install when i get home, anyone playing it now ?


----------



## moon (Sep 2, 2015)

Watching RadBrad play this at the moment.. it looks really good... who is the singer on the cassette?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 2, 2015)

i played it for about 10 mins last night, didnt even get past the tutorial as i was really tired , but man does it look amazing on PC


----------



## moon (Sep 2, 2015)

It looks incredibly well made.. enjoy!!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm very tempted to get this. Looks amazing.


----------



## moon (Sep 2, 2015)

I just saw a tweet from Hideo Kojima who says that it's Ultravox on the cassette..


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 2, 2015)

you can get it from cd keys at the min for 32.99


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 2, 2015)

I love Hideo Kojima. I really want this game but can't justify the spend at the moment. Will have to sell some stuff on eBay this week so I can get it.


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 3, 2015)

Got it free with my graphics card.   I've only played it a little while, but wow!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 3, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Got it free with my graphics card.   I've only played it a little while, but wow!



What was the card? I need to order one in the next week or two


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 3, 2015)

GeForce GTX METAL GEAR SOLID V: THE PHANTOM PAIN Bundle


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 3, 2015)

it was a Asus gtx 970.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 3, 2015)

nice card


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 3, 2015)

yeah, I'm liking it so far, goes very well with a fractal design r5 case for quietness.


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 7, 2015)

Going to be buying this as a birthday present for my son, looks exactly his thing, open world, sneaky raiding ... ta for the CD Keys reminder, that looks like the best way of getting it for pc


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 7, 2015)

no worries, im really getting into it now, reminds me a bit of splinter cell , which is never a bad thing


----------



## moon (Dec 19, 2015)

I now have a bright pink mother base, a gold helicopter and a puppy. I developed a pretty good sniper rifle too.


----------



## moon (Dec 21, 2015)

I now have cages for wild animals (I'm going to get the bear!) upgraded my Fulton extraction device so I can airlift heavy machinery, the dog is being trained up by ocelot, and I have a sneak suit.
My next mission will be to extract the bionics expert.. Looking forward.. It's a great game but would be even better as an RPG


----------



## moon (Dec 21, 2015)

My gold helicopter, I also found a below deck room full of plants at my Mother Base, I don't recall assigning resources to that..


----------



## moon (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm trying to get code named Honey Bee,


Spoiler



I extracted the prisoner before interrogating him then had to restart the mission only to find a tick box next to 'extracted the prisoner who cannot speak' on the newly added objective list...


I going to try using my cardboard box and special cigar now..


----------



## mauvais (Dec 27, 2015)

Existential spoiler about the game experience, not the plot:



Spoiler



It's a very good if deeply odd game until near the end, whereupon it pretty much unravels & is clearly unfinished. You'll then have a weird mental conflict of it having been enjoyable but simultaneously a bit of a half arsed betrayal. Strange game.


----------



## moon (Dec 27, 2015)

I read that there are 2 endings? And both relate to earlier games in the series??
mauvais why do yo consider it an odd game? The lack of narrative?


----------



## mauvais (Dec 27, 2015)

(a) all the references to the fucked up canon that is past Metal Gear games, and (b) the things that are weird or just a bit shit as a standalone, like the unjustifiably naked Quiet.


----------



## moon (Dec 28, 2015)

Omg how many times do I have to die??!! I've climbed up a crack in a wall, ridden straight past a guard outpost whilst leaning over the opposite side of my horse, hidden in a cardboard box, destroyed a watch tower by igniting a barrel of fuel...yet I still can't f'ing get the f'ing honey bee... 
I will try one last time using my own sneak method, then I'm going to have to resort to using a walk through.. Oh the shame, the shame


----------

